# Detailingworld™ Review-- ODK Custom Blend Wax



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
The Product being reviewed is my first tester of my Custom wax being created by Dan of ODK. ODK is willing to formulate a bespoke wax to the customer's liking and standard, working with the buyer through the process of tweaks and developments based on feedback. You get to pick all the standard customization specs-color, scent, even what color glass jar etc.

ODK will provide three 50ml samples, each one blended based on the prior's feedback. So this is a process that takes some field testing and patience, but will provide a great end product! Some specs on my blend/this tester were: Looks, Durability and Water Behavior. I think i said "Concours base on steroids", which started us in the right direction. Sio2 and polymers replaced the steroids and the Beast was born! 

What ODK Says:
"Our aim is to offer luxury car care products but at a realistic price point. All our waxes are handmade and hand poured in the UK, focusing on looks, performance and protection. Only the finest ingredients go into our waxes including high grade T1 carnauba and bees wax, as well as other waxes along with an array of high quality fruit and nut oils to give the very best results. All our waxes come in a high quality 50ml and 200ml glass jars, the 200ml waxes come in our luxury boxes and an applicator pad.

Our history.
ODK's history is well documented on Detailing World, our journey into developing waxes started in June 2012, after using some waxes and sealants while detailing cars and never being blown away by the finishes we were getting, This led us to looking on Detailing World and following some threads of some people who had started homebrewing carnauba waxes. I immediately started researching heavily and done 3 months research before i even made my first attempt. After 12 months of painstaking development and smashing through hurdle after hurdle we had a wax we were happy with. I had sent an earlier wax to Dodo Juice and they loved the wax and wanted it on their Independent Wax Label! And in September 2013 Chocwork Orange was launched. Then in May 2014 we brought out another I.W.L wax with Dodo Juice, Mr Skittles wax, a limited edition wax of just 64 pots. ODK was launched in April 2014 and the rest is history.........."
http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/index.php

The Method:
The test vehicle was a white Jeep Compass- washed, clayed and polished first. 
Before (last few minutes of the snow foam stage)




I used a nice red UFO style wax applicator for the job. The wax looked really hard, which I liked and was a spec that was requested. :thumb:



It took a few rotations on the pot before it started to "loosen" up and get on the applicator.



Once I started applying it, I liked how i could clearly see where i was applying to on the paint.





Some Finished shots:






Price:
I dont see it on the site, but i believe Dan said around 80-90 GBP for everything, including testers, final 200 ml pot, shipping etc.

Would I use this again?:
Yes, i want to use this product again, particularly when working inside or the shade, as i feel the sun may have impacted removal.

My Verdict:
I was very impressed with several aspects of this wax. First off, the scent was the bomb, happy with the texture in the pot and visibility on the paint during application. It was a little difficult to remove, and i reduced curing time to basically apply on, wipe off, which helped. With that being said, I was working outside with zero shade, and the panels were warm to hot. Still, I think it produced great results, especially the reflections on white.

Anything I would Change:
Yes, and Dan and I are going to make the changes for the 2nd tester :thumb:. One thing I would like to see if a little more ease on removal, but again, the temp/sun could have been the culprit on that. Dan thought it might be the high levels of Sio2 in the blend. We might reduce the levels and add some strong polymers. I might switch up the color as well, as most of my removal cloths ended up orange. Durability is very important to me in New York, so i will deal with the extra elbow grease if it provides good results.

Cheers and thanks for looking!

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

